# Lodge Elections & Installations



## Keith C (Dec 11, 2018)

Tomorrow night is our Elections and Installations of Officers for the Masonic year beginning St. John's Day Next.

I am curious how many of you experience contested elections vs the adoption of a slate with one candidate for each office?  As I understand the situation we have 3 people running for one of the positions, with the rest having a single candidate, and, unfortunately, one very important chair without a candidate.

It should be an interesting evening!  I am a little apprehensive because I am not sure if I completely remember my dialog for calling off from Labor for the set-up for balloting, and I had to turn in my Ritual Manual to be accounted for by the DDGM before he gives them to the new WM for distribution as he sees fit!  At least I am sure that the gaggle of PMs who sit next to my Station in the South will correct me if I mis-speak!!!!


----------



## JanneProeliator (Dec 11, 2018)

We have installation this coming friday.
In our lodge (I assume in all of the jurisdiction) we move naturally from chair to chair untill WM. Some chairs might be filled with some past masters if there is not enough younger brothers to fill all the chairs.

I'm really excited about the upcoming installation as it is my first installation eaven thou I have been working as a junior steward since september. I'll be moving to junior MC.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 11, 2018)

The installation in my home lodge will be 17 Dec. We progress regularly from chair to chair unless something is badly wrong!


----------



## Todd M. Stewart (Dec 11, 2018)

Historically, our biggest challenge has always been finding even one candidate for Secretary.


----------



## Matt L (Dec 11, 2018)

In my jurisdiction the WM, SW, JW, Treasurer and Secretary are elected.  The other positions are appointed by the WM.   I have, on a few occasions SW's not make it to the East.


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 11, 2018)

In Utah, we regularly have contested elections (GL too).

In UGLE, I’ve never seen one, noting the secretary and wardens are appointed.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 12, 2018)

Matt L said:


> I have, on a few occasions SW's not make it to the East.


I have seen this once when it was obvious that the SW was not capable of performing the WM duties. The obvious question was how he had made it to SW to begin with.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Dec 12, 2018)

elections went well Last night, I was elected Lodge Treasurer, looking forward to be of help to my Lodge....


----------



## Keith C (Dec 12, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> I have seen this once when it was obvious that the SW was not capable of performing the WM duties. The obvious question was how he had made it to SW to begin with.



In our case it is normally progressive as well, JD to SD to JW to SW to WM.  Deacons are appointed and seem to often drop out.  In our District (I am not 100% sure if it is Jurisdiction wide) in order to be on the ballot for JW you must be signed of at District School of Instruction on conducting the Business of the Lodge and conferral of the EA Degree. For SW also the FC Degree and for WM also the MM Degree.  Our current SD who was supposed to be on the ballot for JW was found not proficient when he attempted to emulate the EA Degree with a Senior Instructor at the end of November (You must be signed off by Nov 30th to be on the Ballot.)  The assumption now is that he will be able to fix the issues he was having and get signed off soon.  So the Chair will be vacant of an Elected JW, and each month a PM will be appointed to the chair until he gets signed off and we have a separate special election.

The Officers we elect are: WM, SW, JW, Sec., Tres, 3 trustees/year as well as Representative and Substitute Representative to the Grand Lodge.  All others are appointed.   Our one contested position is Representative to the Grand Lodge, which is normally the Immediate Past Master.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 12, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> elections went well Last night, I was elected Lodge Treasurer, looking forward to be of help to my Lodge....



Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Keith C (Dec 12, 2018)

JanneProeliator said:


> We have installation this coming friday.
> In our lodge (I assume in all of the jurisdiction) we move naturally from chair to chair untill WM. Some chairs might be filled with some past masters if there is not enough younger brothers to fill all the chairs.
> 
> I'm really excited about the upcoming installation as it is my first installation eaven thou I have been working as a junior steward since september. I'll be moving to junior MC.





JanneProeliator said:


> We have installation this coming friday.
> In our lodge (I assume in all of the jurisdiction) we move naturally from chair to chair untill WM. Some chairs might be filled with some past masters if there is not enough younger brothers to fill all the chairs.
> 
> I'm really excited about the upcoming installation as it is my first installation eaven thou I have been working as a junior steward since september. I'll be moving to junior MC.



Are all of your officers Installed?  Here in PA it is just the Elected officers WM, SW, JW, Sec & Tres.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 12, 2018)

Between 2 of my jurisdictions I have attended GL roughly 10 times. Once I have seen a contested election.

In 25 years of Freemasonry, none of my own lodges have had a contested election. However I have been visiting during elections and I've seen contested elections I think twice.

At one of the lodges that I saw a contested election the local Brothers informed me that was standard for that lodge. So it seems like contested elections are common in a small number of lodges but otherwise rare occurrences.

It would be fun to had statistically valid data on that question rather than my own anecdotal report.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Dec 12, 2018)

Keith C said:


> Are all of your officers Installed?  Here in PA it is just the Elected officers WM, SW, JW, Sec & Tres.



I will know for sure in two days.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 12, 2018)

Keith C said:


> Are all of your officers Installed?  Here in PA it is just the Elected officers WM, SW, JW, Sec & Tres.



In both NM and CA you are not officially anything until installed. All officers must be installed by a specific date.


----------



## LK600 (Dec 12, 2018)

Brother JC said:


> In both NM and CA you are not officially anything until installed. All officers must be installed by a specific date.



Same here in FL.  Well, you may be called, as an example Worshipful Master elect.  I am now Secretary Elect (though I'm unsure if that's just local or State wide).


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 12, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> elections went well Last night, I was elected Lodge Treasurer, looking forward to be of help to my Lodge....


Congratulations Brother!


Keith C said:


> The Officers we elect are: WM, SW, JW, Sec., Tres, 3 trustees


In Kentucky elected and appointed officers differ according to the bylaws of each lodge. For example my home lodge elects all officers except for Chaplin and Marshall which are appointed.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 13, 2018)

Brother JC said:


> In both NM and CA you are not officially anything until installed. All officers must be installed by a specific date.



Interesting, Appointed Officers here are never Installed, they serve at the Will and Pleasure of the Worshipful Master.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 13, 2018)

As it turns out we ended up NOT having a contested election after all.  

I was Installed as Senior Warden for the ensuing Masonic Year, beginning Saint John's Day next. So I officially take the office on the 27th of December.  

I have a feeling that this year is going to pass very quickly and I have a lot of preparation to do!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 13, 2018)

Keith C said:


> Interesting, Appointed Officers here are never Installed, they serve at the Will and Pleasure of the Worshipful Master.


Here it is not necessary to install appointed officers. However, after the WM,SW,JW, Sec., and Treas., have been installed there will sometimes be a "mass" installation of the other elected officers at which the appointed officers are welcome.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 14, 2018)

I've never been a member of a subordinate lodge where there was a contested election - several times in my masonic journey, several people have thrown their hat into the ring for the same job, but have always been able to agree that one withdraw before the ballot.. that said, we do have elections for a purpose so one or more candidates is completely in order - what is important is their context and also what happens after - a ready acquiescence to the vote of the lodge..


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 14, 2018)

Bloke said:


> what is important is their context and also what happens after - a ready acquiescence to the vote of the lodge..


Agreed. Unfortunately any organization can develop internal politics which can lead to hard feelings and strife.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 14, 2018)

It seems to me contested elections are a sign of a healthy Lodge. It means you have people who are willing and able to serve. Much better than having to beg people to fill offices. Or, as I have even seen, electing Brothers who never attend Lodge just to technically fill a chair without them even knowing they have been elected. That said, personally, I have no desire to go through the chairs and in more than 35 years never have. I am JS for my Lodge and have been for a number of years. For most meetings that chair has no duties. Due to personal circumstances and health issues I cannot promise 100% attendance and feel it would be wrong to accept an active chair for that reason.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Dec 25, 2018)

JanneProeliator said:


> We have installation this coming friday.
> In our lodge (I assume in all of the jurisdiction) we move naturally from chair to chair untill WM. Some chairs might be filled with some past masters if there is not enough younger brothers to fill all the chairs.
> 
> I'm really excited about the upcoming installation as it is my first installation eaven thou I have been working as a junior steward since september. I'll be moving to junior MC.



We do not have moving lines in my Jurisdictions, or at least it isn't supposed to be that way. Elections/appointments should be based solely on qualifications, and not just because someone has sat in the preceding chair. Although I had filled in for Tiler, Steward, and Junior Deacon once each, my 1st elected office was JW, followed by SW, and now WM. With the exception of myself, this year we had no officers move up, nor did any 2018 officers, other than the Treasurer, Secretary and Chaplain, retain their office for 2019.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 25, 2018)

The Traveling Man said:


> ...Elections/appointments should be based solely on qualifications, and not just because someone has sat in the preceding chair. Although I had filled in for Tiler, Steward, and Junior Deacon once each, my 1st elected office was JW, followed by SW, and now WM. With the exception of myself, this year we had no officers move up, nor did any 2018 officers, other than the Treasurer, Secretary and Chaplain, retain their office for 2019.



Hire for attitude and train for skill.

We don't just make appointments about "qualifications" because you will (should) always develop into a role, it is about your ability to attend and try... and your potential to make a positive contribution to the Lodge, not just in the year you are in that office, but beyond.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Dec 25, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Hire for attitude and train for skill.
> 
> We don't just make appointments about "qualifications" because you will (should) always develop into a role, it is about your ability to attend and try... and your potential to make a positive contribution to the Lodge, not just in the year you are in that office, but beyond.



In a moving line, the idea is to start from the bottom, and eventually become WM. So anyone who gets in the line should be some one that you think should be in the East one day. Past Masters are encouraged to take an office to avoid line jumping and someone being forced to move up who isn't ready. There should be basic requirements before taking an office. If you have missed 8 of the last 12 meetings your chance of becoming an officer is slim. If you have a problem with conduct, or adhering to regulations, you are not fit to be an officer. Throwing someone in a chair and then hoping the grow into it could be hazardous to a Lodge.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 26, 2018)

The Traveling Man said:


> We do not have moving lines in my Jurisdictions, or at least it isn't supposed to be that way. Elections/appointments should be based solely on qualifications, and not just because someone has sat in the preceding chair.


Here we do, pretty much, move through the chairs. The assumption is that the Brother was placed in the line to begin with because he showed willingness and ability to be a good lodge officer. I say "pretty much" because it is not unheard of to stop a Brother's progression if he has not performed well in his present position.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 26, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Here we do, pretty much, move through the chairs. The assumption is that the Brother was placed in the line to begin with because he showed willingness and ability to be a good lodge officer. I say "pretty much" because it is not unheard of to stop a Brother's progression if he has not performed well in his present position.



Pretty much the same here.  We have had several JDs not progress to SD and fewer SDs not progress to JW. (In fact that is how I got elected JW, the SD at the time had some issues and dropped out of the Lodge entirely, luckily I was able to fulfil the requirements just prior to the deadline for elections last year.)   In our District you need to be approved by the DDGM to be on the ballot for JW, and must have attended District Ritual School regularly and be signed off at School by a Senior Instructor as proficient in Business of the Lodge and the EA Degree conferral before being approved.  Once in the South it is very unusual to not be in the East 2 years hence.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 26, 2018)

Keith C said:


> We have had several JDs not progress to SD and fewer SDs not progress to JW.





Keith C said:


> Once in the South it is very unusual to not be in the East 2 years hence.


Same here. Most of the hold ups are JD failing to advance to SD. I once even saw a SD moved back to JD. The Brother had habitually missed lodge meetings without a good, or even reasonable, excuse. Once I saw a JW moved back to SD. In my jurisdiction if you do not have your MM proficiency when assuming the JW chair you have six months in which to do it. This Brother did not and was removed from the position. The six months that he served as JW was a wash....the same as if it had never happened.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 27, 2018)

The Traveling Man said:


> In a moving line, the idea is to start from the bottom, and eventually become WM. So anyone who gets in the line should be some one that you think should be in the East one day. Past Masters are encouraged to take an office to avoid line jumping and someone being forced to move up who isn't ready. There should be basic requirements before taking an office. If you have missed 8 of the last 12 meetings your chance of becoming an officer is slim. If you have a problem with conduct, or adhering to regulations, you are not fit to be an officer. Throwing someone in a chair and then hoping the grow into it could be hazardous to a Lodge.



This is basically how we do it as well, but if you missed 8 of 12 meetings, "slim" would be optimistic, but I think we have a different risk appetite. 



The Traveling Man said:


> .... Throwing someone in a chair and then hoping the grow into it could be hazardous to a Lodge.



Having someone in a Chair who does not grow is much more hazardous and if true of all officers, your lodge is doomed.
Not being willing to take a risk on someone is also hazardous.
Having no tolerance for failure is hazardous.

I can tell you, by far the people I have seen grow the most in a Lodges occupy a single position - WM  -what position presents more risk or opportunity for a Lodge ? We're all thrown into that position and hope we'll grow into it and meet its challenges.. and if your not doing that, you're not doing it right..


----------



## The Traveling Man (Dec 28, 2018)

Bloke said:


> This is basically how we do it as well, but if you missed 8 of 12 meetings, "slim" would be optimistic, but I think we have a different risk appetite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't throw anyone into a Chair. We want the new Brothers to take time to learn Masonry before putting them to work. The best way to learn is by observation. It's like a business, If you and I both apply for a CEO position, and I have 10 years of experience running a successful company, and you have 0 years of experience, the company isn't going to take a chance with you, and risk failure just to "give you a shot". They'd hire me, and if you received a lower position with the same company, maybe I could take you under my wings and give you some needed experience. That is how we view it in my Lodge.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 28, 2018)

I’m a member of small lodges that can have a chair upheaval with the loss of one good officer. I saw it happen with the tragic passing of an incredible man who was in the West. It took a number of years to put the line to rights again. Just not enough people who were ready (this guy included).


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 29, 2018)

The Traveling Man said:


> We don't throw anyone into a Chair. We want the new Brothers to take time to learn Masonry before putting them to work. The best way to learn is by observation.


I agree, but on the job experience is good too. If a new Brother is interested in the officer line then we will start him out as Junior Steward. As he works his way upward he learns as he goes by experience, observance and the guidance of the Past Masters of the lodge. The vast majority are ready to lead the lodge by the time that they get to the East.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 29, 2018)

The Traveling Man said:


> We don't throw anyone into a Chair. We want the new Brothers to take time to learn Masonry before putting them to work. The best way to learn is by observation. It's like a business, If you and I both apply for a CEO position, and I have 10 years of experience running a successful company, and you have 0 years of experience, the company isn't going to take a chance with you, and risk failure just to "give you a shot". They'd hire me, and if you received a lower position with the same company, maybe I could take you under my wings and give you some needed experience. That is how we view it in my Lodge.


We have a different approach - we use the occupation of an office to train people in that office.
In our line
WM - was a MM before being installed
SW is a MM
JW is a MM
SD is a MM
JD is a MM
IG is a MM, but shared this year between two MMs, the installed IG will proceed on, if he does not attend, his sub will move to JD
Sec = PM
Chaplain = PM
Tres = MM who has no interest on becoming WM and is an accountant.
DC is a PM, you need to be to do the job

Are all your progressive officers MMs ? We have the approach that a MM should always be given precedence over a PM unless the MM has proved unreliable. 

Our membership is 44 men it takes not less than a year to become a MM at the average at our lodge is 1.5 years, and you will not get your next degree, esp MM if you have not been a regular attender or have a good reason for not being there... average age at our lodge is 54 years of age.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Dec 30, 2018)

Bloke said:


> We have a different approach - we use the occupation of an office to train people in that office.
> In our line
> WM - was a MM before being installed
> SW is a MM
> ...


In my Jurisdiction you must be a MM in order to be installed in any chair, so yes they all are MMs. All of our officers for 2019, with the exception of the Treasurer and Stewards, are PMs.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 30, 2018)

The Traveling Man said:


> In my Jurisdiction you must be a MM in order to be installed in any chair, so yes they all are MMs. All of our officers for 2019, with the exception of the Treasurer and Stewards, are PMs.


Here, you must be a MM of at least 12 months here to hold office other than Steward  - who have no ceremonial role here.... . You cannot be made a MM for less than 12 months after being initiated, hence to take the first progressive office, you will have at least been initiated 24 months prior to taking that office. 

_"All of our officers for 2019, with the exception of the Treasurer and Stewards, are PMs."_
I assume that is not a typo ?
Having that many PMs in office is seen as a disaster here. To sustain the lodge - we need progressive training and succession, and if the PMs are being rotated through the chairs, that does not create succession - hence our keen appetite to take a chance on MMs in office - but those offices are progressive, so the MM in SW has been IG, JD, SD, JW and hence should not be in over his head. We have several common risk points in the progressive line;
A new IG - understanding his job and attendance
A new JD - he is on a learning curve
A potential JW - in taking the Warden you are generally seen as in the final stages of gearing up for Mastership.
SW - a last minute change of circumstance can see him pull out - that's where our PMs often get a look in.

Brother - I have seen many Warrants go in for many reasons - but a classic one is recycling PMs and the exclusion or absence of MMs - does that not worry you  ? And if not, I would be interested to hear why and the thinking underpinning your comfort ?

Thanks Bro


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 31, 2018)

Bloke said:


> To sustain the lodge - we need progressive training and succession





Bloke said:


> but those offices are progressive, so the MM in SW has been IG, JD, SD, JW and hence should not be in over his head.


Agreed. Bottom line....how much training and experience does someone need to fill the role of Junior Steward?


----------

